

Slim’s Prototyping Station - gnosis
http://www.neufeld.newton.ks.us/electronics/?p=172

======
mey
First it is always hard to loose a good friend and father, so my condolences
go out to Slim's family and his friends.

I'm not a hardware hacker, but are there any commercial digital systems that
support this kind of breadboarding?

~~~
gnosis
Well, there are boards like these:

[http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Global-
Specialties/PB-50...](http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Global-
Specialties/PB-505/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsZWBNk6eoNFXodvjnc%252b0oh)

<http://www.erst.ch/english/virtex2/virtex2.html>

[http://www.mcustore.com/acatalog/AVR-
Ready_Prototyping_Board...](http://www.mcustore.com/acatalog/AVR-
Ready_Prototyping_Board.html)

Google "prototyping board" for more.

~~~
mey
Thanks

